# New vets in Maidstone



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Message from Mark Rowland BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS

Hi This post is to inform those of you in Kent/Surrey/Sussex that Mark Rowland who used to work at Sandhole Vets in Snodland has set up a practice in Maidstone, Kent. The practice sees dogs and cats as well as reptiles and exotics and will open for business on 28th July 2008. You may pop into the practice from next week to register/discuss your reptiles. The practice is called Trinity Veterinary Centre and is close to Maidstone Hospital. Please visit the website: www.trinityvetcentre.co.uk the phone number is 01622 726730. We hope to welcome you soon and have built the practice from scratch to cater for the specific veterinary needs of reptiles. As an introductory offer and because it is an important issue, we will offer a free parasite exam of faeces and free worming when reptiles are brought for a healthcheck. This offer will last for the first month. Mark is the most qualified vet in the immediate area to treat exotics and has worked hard for 6 years to achieve his Royal College Exotics Certificate. Thanks for your attention, we hope to be able to help you soon should you need veterinary assistance.
Mark


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

BUMP for Mark
He is fab.
Have booked all 9 reps to see him on the 1st July. (as 8 have ben accquired over the last 5 weks!)

All I have to do now is fit them safely into the car and beat the Dartford traffic.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice one Mark. 

It seems like I have been waiting for ever and a day for this occasion to arrive. 

I expect to be along with a another couple of antiques aside from myself of course, :lol2: and have what might turn out to be a very interesting case here with an amel corn. 

For those of you that have already had the pleasure of meeting Mark, there is nothing to add as you already know what great treatment your animals received. :2thumb:

For others that are within traveling distance of Mark, but have not yet met him, or had an animal treated by him, please rest assured that if you choose to book an appointment with Mark, then your animal will get the very best treatment, and whilst not wishing to put down any other Vet, as I know many that are excellent, including some good friends of mine, I will however say that your animals will be in very safe hands as Mark gives his all and is a very dedicated Vet. I have several that I would trust 100% with my animals, and Mark is up there with them. 

Mark as it happens is my local reptile Vet, and I feel like the cat that got the cream, as does Ruth, and others that have taken their animals to Mark. 

Congratulation Mark on achieving your goal to get you very own surgery. I know it has been a very long and hard path to go down, but you have now arrived as a winner all the way. Well done. :2thumb::no1::notworthy:

I look forward to catching up in August. 

Kind Regards,

Maureen/Mo. :2thumb:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Maureen Collinson said:


> Nice one Mark.
> 
> It seems like I have been waiting for ever and a day for this occasion to arrive.
> 
> ...


Agreed with all of this, went to him today, and he couldnt be more helpful, very worth the distance!


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Mark Rowland is an excellent vet. Would definitely recommend him to anyone.


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Mark i would definatly recommend you and your practice to anyone you and your staff are so freindly and kind hearted.
thanks for everything you did for my Missy:2thumb:


----------



## p&tc (Sep 4, 2008)

We took Crackle to Mark for a check up. 

Cannot recommend him enough - cured our bout of mites no problem


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Excellent news .. pity you are so far away.

Good Luck and I wish you all the best


----------

